# engine internals



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

i eventually want to rebuild my engine, probably when im away at school. which dosent give me much time to do all of this, so i have to have an idea of whats going to be done.

so here is what i want to be done... i want to replace every thing in my sr20de, im going to ripe apart the block and change every thing. 
lets start with the crank, i was thinking of having it lightend and balanced. my friend says to just buy a new forged crank, i dunno can anyone tell me what the differnce would be. for the pistons and piston arms to go with forged as well, my friend said that i should bore out the cylinders for the turbo later on, but i dunno about that either. any sugestions? the valves forged too probably. the springs titanum if i can find them. and the cams i might go with JWT...

now that i think about it my friend also said to go titanum as much as i can. i know that its expensive as hell but can anyone tell me if they make all these parts for a sr20?
any and all sugestions will help!


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

The best crank to use is prolly a 2000-'01. Do not knife edge, sr20 thrive on the crank's rotational pull and knife edgeing it throws it off. To go with a big piston you'll wanna shorten the piston stroke, therefore you'd "Bore and Stroke" you 2.0. Toda has a stroker kit that will bump up you displacement to 2.2, but the price is fairly high about $6,400.00. I would say stick to stock bore and stroke and jus' balance and blue print the engine. Make it bullet proof. You'd prolly what some oversized valves, I not positive if they make any titanium valves for the sr20. It would be good to get dual valve springs and titanium retainers and JWT C2 cams. Then you'll really need a reprogram from JWT, but by then you'll be smokin'. SR20s RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

when you said 2000-'01 did you mean a sentra spec-v crank? im probably going to balance and blueprint my sr20. to bore it out would just be too much of a hassel.

thanks man!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

no, by 200-2001 he means sentra se


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

then what is the difference between mine and the se?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

im not really sure, but i think it may be "beefier"


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

The counter balance in the se Is superb meaning it's pretty light, but is made of a strong material to withstand abuse.


----------



## 200sxSE-R_HondaEater (Jun 30, 2003)

What are th True internals of a USDM SR20DE made of.. Ive heard that the pistons and connecting rods are forged and the rings are poly cromeolly or some thing like that? And is the crank forged as well. Trying to find out how much Boost or how much NOS it can handle.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

You guy's are funny. Where do ya get some of this info? The crank and rods are forged from the factory. The pistons are cast. All these parts are good for 400 whp in stock form. Do a little searching all the info you need is out there.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

what are the best pistons to use if I were to turbo my sr20, and would the stock connecting rods be ok to use?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

read the sticky. 

and yes, unless you're going over a kajillion HP, stock pistons and rods are okay.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Manley will custom forge you a set of titanium valves. It all depends on how deep your wallet is...

I have heard of titanium valve springs also, they're used for the high-end racing, but i have yet to find a manufacturer...

www.manleyperformance.com


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

thanks man. im not sure how deep my pockets are, but im sure they're crazy expensive!


----------

